# whats wrong with my heater ???



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi all, wonder if any bods could shed some light on my problem. We have a traumatic blown air heater in our 1994 burstner, we have never used it since buying the van until we decided to test it one chilly night, well the blown air works, but no heat, on the thermostat we turn it up till both green lights show but no heat, we can have it on fan or heat but as yet no heat, i have changed what i think is the fuse on the board in the cupboard just incase and the cowel is off, any ideas, i must be doing something wrong...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, no. I'd get the manual for whichever model you have and start from there.

The only consolation I can offer is that if I had such a problem I can't think of a better place to be! 

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The blown air works on 12volts, the heater elements off the mains. Have you checked the mains breaker on your distribution box? There may also be another isolator switch, perhaps a Burstner owner can shed light on this, check it is on.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There you go. I assumed gas!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You have got me thinking now Dave, I assumed electric since two green lights mentioned!

peedee


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

So the next question is :-

Does it not work on gas or electric or both ????

Second question :-

Is it supposed to work on electric or is it gas only heating ?




Trevor


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

,a trumatic-e model 2800 or 4000 with thermostat control im not sur about electrical connection i can only see the gas thermostat by the door that operates the heater it all seem to come on just no het, should it take long to heat up ??


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The electric portion of my Carver Fanmaster has a trip switch that operates if the heater overheats. It consist of a kind of flap down at the bottom left hand side of the Fanmaster as you look from the front. Maybe your Truma has something similar. I was advised to run on the fan-only setting for a minute before switching off from electric heating to prevent this.

JohnW


----------

